# Où trouver des petits patins pour mon iBook?



## chupastar (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de perdre un petit patin qui se situe au dessous de mon iBook 12", impossible de le retrouver!

J'aurais aimé savoir si saviez où je pourrais retrouver cette pièce manquante.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Juillet 2008)

et puis aussi sur le site welovemacs.com


----------



## chupastar (22 Juillet 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> et puis aussi sur le site welovemacs.com



Merci!

Mais c'est 30$... c'est cher...


----------



## chupastar (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé sur eBay venant des USA à 6,30&#8364; frais de port compris!

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

pour les autres

tonnes de choix si on ne tient pas à ces surfacturations  des patins 100% Apple
c'est à dire toutes les options de tout rayon bricolage, beaucoup moins cher

- sujet déjà traité et pas qu'une fois
faire une recherche pour les détails
 ( à 2012 messages chupastar est  sans doute un nioube qui ne connait pas cet outil ou oublie les usages...)


----------



## chupastar (23 Juillet 2008)

Arf... Ne sachant pas comment appeler ces petites choses, j'avais fait une recherche avec le mot "patin" et "iBook"... Il a fallu le message d'Emmanuel pour en connaître le terme anglais


----------



## Museforever (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté des patins transparent et un tout petit peu plus épais que ceux d'origine. Ils adhèrent partout et j'en suis très content. Comme c'est un paquet de 36, j'en ai en trop.

Je suis donc prêt à vendre par 4 mes patins, pour 1,5 euros frais de ports compris.

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, envoyez moi un MP !

Edit : je tiens à préciser que cela n'est vraiment pas pour me faire de l'argent (53 centimes de timbre, 20 cts par enveloppe, 30 cts pour 4 patins, + les frais si paiement paypal ...) mais pour rendre service.

Tout le monde n'a pas de Leroy merlin près de chez soi (j'ai du rester 2 mois avec un Macbook pro bancale et qui chauffait ...) et j'aurais bien aimé que quelqu'un ait fait la même proposition avant !


----------



## buguy (31 Août 2008)

4 patins en feutrine au supermarché et c'est tout bon.
Le tout est qu'il y ait un peu d'air qui passe sous l'ordi posé.
C'est aussi pour ça qu'il existe un coussin spécial quand on est devant la télé le soir deant la télé avec son tibook préféré. C'est chez ikea. Ca évite la surchauffe et.... les pbs de carte graphique... Autre sujet... Pourtant si simple à  régler
Je crois que j'aime mon tibook.
A+


----------



## florian (25 Août 2011)

y'a le pistolet à colle, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple, et pas cher, surtout si on en a déjà un!


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que 29$ me parait assez cher quand même.
Comment ça s'appelle ? Si il faut mettre 29$, je les mettrai dans des vrais qui viennent de chez Apple ! 
Moi, c'est pour mon MacBook Pro early 2008 2,4Ghz.


----------

